# Hello, Squat the Planet



## Kip (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm Kip. I'm 27 and I love adventure and travel. I've been using this site "vicariously" for some time now, but signed up today. I'm currently gearing up for a totally free-form chaotic trip around the US over the Summer. I'm starting off in Asheville and trying to make it to the rainbow gathering. From there, who knows? West coast?

Anyways, if you are in an awesome city and you're just dying to show me around for a few days, let me know, and I'll see if i can head your way! Ha. Otherwise, if you're in the NC area and you're trying to get to the gathering, let me know and if nothing else we can walk there together.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 20, 2013)

go to the drum circle thats held downtown every friday i beleive and you should be able to find people to go to the gathering with. ashvillie is chock full of hippies!!!


----------

